# Track Day insurance



## TDC (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am going on my first track day at Brands with my GTR in December :clap: Can anybody suggest who to get track day insurance cover from for the day and some idea of cost as Admirial won't extend my cover.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

For a standalone one day policy, try Pace Ward or Competition Car Insurance; expect £350 to £400 per day. £5k excess.

Much better is to get a road policy with some track cover included. I've just moved from Admiral to an Aviva Scheme, administered by Competition Car Insurance, giving 5 insured trackdays per year and comp road cover.

In my case, for the same cost as my Admiral road policy.

Ed


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

or you could look in the section of this forum entitled *Insurance*


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> I've just moved from Admiral to an Aviva Scheme, administered by Competition Car Insurance, giving 5 insured trackdays per year and comp road cover.


Trust you mentioned your training and got a discount :clap:

Jo


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you are not with an insurer that covers you on a day basis like Pace Ward , Keith Michaels or competition car insurance et al, you will pay aprox 1% the value of your car for ones days cover with a 10% value of your car as the excess. There is no other way to do it cheaper I`m afraid. If you are with the ones mentioned above each trackday is covered for an additional £60-£80 and this does not affect your road policy if you claim. If you want track insurance you need to change to a specialist insurer not a high street insurer that has no clue what a trackday is.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> If you are not with an insurer that covers you on a day basis like Pace Ward , Keith Michaels or competition car insurance et al, you will pay aprox 10% the value of your car for ones days cover with a 10% value of your car excess. There is no other way to do it cheaper I`m afraid. If you are with the ones mentioned above each trackday is covered for an additional £60-£80 and this does not affect your road policy if you claim. If you want track insurance you need to change to a specialist insurer not a high street insurer that has no clue what a trackday is.


10% of the value of your car in premium? That's a bit steep! Do you mean 1%?
CCI's scheme doesn't charge any extra, you just have to notify them in advance of the track day. Likewise the AON scheme I had on my F430 a few years ago.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Typo on my behalf - think I was getting carried away with all me 1`s. Yes David you are correct and I will amend my orginal post. 

1% of the value of your car is the premium for a days cover and 10% is the excess ( value of your car ) in very rough terms. I tried PW , KM and CCI and they were all the same based on a £50K GTR. Now I`m insured with KM its £60 per trackday.

CCI include 5 trackdays worth of cover in their policy and the premium usually reflects this so you have to work out how many trackdays a year you plan to do. Within that they will allow one of those days at a european venue which KM doesnt cover.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

KM couldn't match my CCI quote and the excess was much higher too.
Excess for track days with CCI is only £1500 which is very reasonable.
European track day cannot include Nordschleife sadly...


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

as I`m sure you know they all differ. I was with PW for 2 yrs but then on renewal they couldnt match KM`s premium but in previous years it was the opposite. CCI`s premium was £350 more than KM`s so taking £60 as the trackday expense I wasnt sure I would do more than 5 so it made sense to go KM route. If there is one sure thing to take from this - IT PAYS TO PHONE AROUND.

p.s. are you sure the CCI excess is only £1500 as I was told by them thats for cars less than £25k. Over that it becomes 10% ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

CATDT said:


> Trust you mentioned your training and got a discount :clap:
> 
> Jo


certainly did, and my GTROC membership 



Chris956 said:


> are you sure the CCI excess is only £1500?


yep


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

check as well about Brands, insurers are not exactly happy with expensive cars running on brands on crappy winters days...

just what i was told....but worth checking they are happy with your intended date/venue before handing over the cash for the day.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

CCI standard excess is £500 if value less than £50k, otherwise £1000.

Trackday excess is above plus £1k, so £1500 or £2000 dependent on insured value.

D


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> CCI standard excess is £500 if value less than £50k, otherwise £1000.
> 
> Trackday excess is above plus £1k, so £1500 or £2000 dependent on insured value.
> 
> D


Definitely not what I was told but all said an done I will re try them on renewal as that seems pretty good value.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> KM couldn't match my CCI quote and the excess was much higher too.
> Excess for track days with CCI is only £1500 which is very reasonable.
> European track day cannot include Nordschleife sadly...


Keith Michaels covered me on the 'ring with a normal £60 policy in addition to my road one!


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

or you can run the risk and not have any if its a novice track day you should be fine there are braking points etc and turning in cones etc to help you and its not a race so people can only pass you when you let them know its ok


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I might do that for a £5K car, but not a £50K car. It's not always you at fault...and there's always the very slight possibility of slipping on wet grass.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

what are you doing driving on the grass  sounds like you do need it! and i agree on the £50,000 car bit it one of those things if nothing happens it was a waste of money if you stack it then it was worth every penny


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

A forum member recently did £29k of damage at Spa to his GTR - accidents do happen!

D


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you don't go on the grass occasionally you're not trying.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

LOL


----------

